# South Bend 13" x 32" Metal Lathe. - $3,200 (Vancouver WA)



## Nogoingback (Jul 2, 2021)

South Bend 13" x 32" Metal Lathe. - tools - by owner - sale
					

Oldie buy goodie. South Bend is the gold standard of smaller, older U.S.A/ made lathes. Orig. paint! 13" swing x 32". Bed length 60" 1" spindle through hole. 120V GE motor and drive system is all...



					portland.craigslist.org


----------



## benmychree (Jul 2, 2021)

10 Lashes for leaving the chuck wrench in the chuck!


----------



## hman (Jul 2, 2021)

Interesting mobile base.


----------



## pacifica (Jul 3, 2021)

benmychree said:


> 10 Lashes for leaving the chuck wrench in the chuck!


At least they didn't stack chucks and wrenches on the bed ways-hate when they do that.


----------

